# Trips from 5/23 - 6/6 (Last two trips w/ Capt. Delynn)



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I spent two weeks in Pensacola from 5/23 - 6/6 fishing with my dad, several buddies and Captain Delynn (on the last two trips). The fishing was great and the weather was nice on most days. We fished every other day and did very well on getting our snapper limit every day, but one. In addition to snapper we caught kings, chicken dolphin and a few grouper. Here is a pic from one of our days:










Before AJ's closed we also stumbled on a school at the edge and made quick work of our limit. Here is a pic of the biggest one:










When Federal snapper season opened we ventured further out and managed to get into some much nicer snapper. The highlight of the trip for me was that I caught my first wahoo trolling a stretch 30 out near the Elbow. This was actually the first wahoo I've ever seen caught so clearly there was some beginners luck involved.










I had two trips booked with Capt Delynn for the end of my trip. Over the past 5-6 trips, we had only caught 5 or 6 grouper so I told him I wanted to focus on grouper first. This was my fourth trip with Delynn so I knew from previous experience that he could put us on a mess of nice grouper and he did exactly that! In fact, we caught the largest scamps I have ever seen in my life. We also made quick work of our snapper limit with high quality fish. These last four pics are from our trips with Capt Delynn. I was almost embarassed to post the previous pics from our trips without him. He is a completely different level of fisherman and worth every penny. We caught twice as many fish with him in less time and gas on those last two trips.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

A few days of good eatin.. Nice mess of fish, i'd bet the stud AJ did a number on ur forearm.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt Delynn is the master of his trade. Great job guys.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Slqfisher said:


> A few days of good eatin.. Nice mess of fish, i'd bet the stud AJ did a number on ur forearm.


Yep. The freezers are full. It's a good thing since decent seafood is pretty hard to come by here in Indianapolis. That AJ put up
a good fight, but I was ready for him. It was my goal to get one before they went out of season and I ended up getting the job done on the last day of season.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> Capt Delynn is the master of his trade. Great job guys.


Yes he is. He is the real deal. He knows his stuff and he fishes hard.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Did you weigh that stud scamp? That's a big one!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

WAReilly said:


> Did you weigh that stud scamp? That's a big one!


We did. Think it was 17 lbs if I'm not mistaken. We also had 2 others that weren't that much smaller.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

c_stowers said:


> We did. Think it was 17 lbs if I'm not mistaken. We also had 2 others that weren't that much smaller.


Man, that's a lot of fine eatin'!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Delynn is a beast!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice ! Capt. Delynn is the man. do you pull that pursuit all the way from Indiana ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine mess of dinner plates!!!! Big ole reef donkey!!! Bet It Was A blast!!!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

jcasey said:


> Very nice ! Capt. Delynn is the man. do you pull that pursuit all the way from Indiana ?


Nope. My parents live in the area and have the boat. There's no way I'd trailer a boat that big that far. The trip down sucks enough as is.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Chris and family for two fun trips. You guys fished hard and I had a blast. And, thanks everyone for the very nice comments. Sorry about having to throw all those gags back. We will get them next month. Hey Chris, if you get a chance, send me some video of the snappers jumping out of the water. I would love to see it. I tell people about it all the time and they look at me like I have two heads. It's not often that you see 15 to 20 lb snapper swimming around the boat and not even have to chum them up. Thanks again buddy. Cann't wait to do it again. Take care and may God Bless you and your family.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Numbers. It's all about the numbers.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=dmkfBSZ6qyM

There's a link to the video Capt Delynn. The video doesn't do the fish justice because there is no frame of reference. Those snapper are huge and there were far more jumping out of the water than we caught on video. It was truly one of coolest sights I have ever seen. Delynn, if you send me an email, I'll try to send you another video that's a little better quality.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

N


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

